# Quick spider shot



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I cleaned out my T's viv yesterday, and took a quick pic while it was out of hiding.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's quite the hairy beast.

Does it have a name?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

It's called Alfred. Its a white striped birdeater. It's only about hand size with the legs extended so its got abit of growing to do yet


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

pretty cool... lets see a full tank shot, curious to see his setup-?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice! Is it a Acanthoscurria geniculata?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice! I've kinda strayed away from arachnids, but I can still appreciate a good looking spider.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> Very nice! Is it a Acanthoscurria geniculata?


I believe so yes. It's my first ever T and I'm really pleased with it. When I'v sorted my room out I'm thinking of getting a king baboon aswell, and maybe a goliath if I have the space.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

King baboons are bad ass from everything I've seen...show some pics if you end up getting it


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Do you handle her/him? I've read they're a little temperamental. I still own a B. Smithi, I formerly had a T. Blondi...I'm done with spiders that send me to urgent care!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^Im guessing by the wording of that last post they dont de-fang them things?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

ShoalNotShark said:


> ^^^Im guessing by the wording of that last post they dont de-fang them things?


Of course not. But, it wasn't the fangs that sent me to urgent care. It was the urticating hairs. One in my eye to be exact.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

O didn't even think of that part. I didn't know they could bug and eye, but i knew its was good to breath them. You guys got balls!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

No I deffinately don't handle it, It's pure evil. It rears up everytime I open the door. It doesn't even bother flicking hairs, just goes straight for the bite


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> No I deffinately don't handle it, It's pure evil. It rears up everytime I open the door. It doesn't even bother flicking hairs, just goes straight for the bite


You're lucky...I'd rather take a bite than deal with those caustic hairs...well, maybe not.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Scary lookin bastard...haha..they feel so odd walking on your skin.


----------

